# Barebow clicker



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Since you can't have anything 1/4" above the arrow, how do you use a clicker with compound barebow?


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

use a clickity-click. they attach to the bottom limb and the string.

Will


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Some folks make their own under the arrow clicker. I had someone offer to make me one recently. I have not seen one so I cannot tell you what they look like.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*clicker*

I am out to town, if you will pm me I will send you a pic tomorrow...


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

At one time I made a "bow hand clicker". I taped a snap on hair barrette so that when I pulled on it with my index finger it would eventually snap down. It was an attempt to have a static shooter's clicker. It a actually worked pretty good unless you started anticipating the click.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Clicker*

I have seen two shooter at the nationals that took the "cricket" or a "clickety clack" clicker made of spring steel, that normaly are mounted to the limb or riser with a string attached to the bowstring. 

These shooter put them on the face of the grip and at full draw squeeze the clicker with their pinky until it clicks and then release the arrow. 

You can do this with out a clicker and squeeze your pinky until you feel it touch the riser and release.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

*thumb or finger clicker*

Yeah.....I've tried this......results marginal. You have to take the "clickety click" thing and turn the spring steel piece over to where it clicks on compression rather than pulling on it. The real issue is where to put it on the grip so that you can compress it to click without influencing the shot with torque induced from the hand movement on the grip. There is a gentleman from California that shoots Bowhunter that is VERY adept at this procedure. He does not affix the clicker to the riser (not legal in BH) but manipulates it with pressure from his thumbas it is held to the side of the riser. I tried it but it's too complicated for me! I am just not coordinated enough to accomplish that with the necessary follow through required.:mg:


----------

